# 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve.



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

first pull on the dyno netted 411whp with no nitrous and never running it on the dyno with the new setup best past prior to dyno was [email protected] this is all done with the factory ABA coil, factory distributor, and a set of 4 year old jacobs plug wires off a G-60 that were laying around. for those that do not know the setup 2.0ABA crossflow, built motor, autronic ecu and ignition.
















here is high boost versus low boost and nitrous.








wish we could have dynoed highboost and nitrous but. we stripped 3rd gear out on the dyno. 3-3rd gears on the dyno for this motor. did pull it in 4th then....turbo lou style http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but ran into miss firing i think I found the limit of the factory ignition components. AT 441whp with a 17% drive train loss that puts it at 516hp at the crank.bhp so was hopping for possible but i think we will be going coil per plug for the next application.......i really wanted to push the factory components maybe swap out the coil....but dyno time and money i will just switch out and go back. i am happy with my progress to day.....thanks again Lugnuts.....Kevins rates are going up sooner you get your **** tuned the cheaper it







will be....free plug....

_Modified by purple-pill at 10:58 PM 9-1-2003_

_Modified by purple-pill at 11:00 PM 9-1-2003_


_Modified by purple-pill at 9:53 PM 9-4-2003_


----------



## willmtbike4food (Jun 23, 2003)

wow. gives me something to dream about.
wow. huge props.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (purple-pill)*

Man O Man! Those are awesome #'s!!


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (turboit)*

Nice #'s Joel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (nycvr6)*

Good **** joel.. you running sunday at mir??? also... what does the rado way?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (GTRTim)*

Holy crap.....
I just love seeing ABA's that kick ass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GoGotheParrot (May 14, 2003)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (VW97Jetta)*

Wow, that looks great. The turbo spools up and power is pretty much flat too 8500 rpms. How are you getting that to happen? What turbine trim and A/R are you running on it? Cams? You are really showing that the 8v isn't as weak of a head as everyone thinks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (purple-pill)*

Very nice Joel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Wish I could have met you at Waterfest. Awsome HP line.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (purple-pill)*

Double D Dope bro! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (killa)*

very nice numbers








what compression are you running at and how much boost?turbo specs?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ALpHaMoNk_VW* »_very nice numbers








what compression are you running at and how much boost?turbo specs?

What is done exactly to your "built motor"? Stock camshaft?
Insane numbers! I'll come over and cut your grass if you take me for a ride


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (TooLFan46n2)*

real nice numbers for sure. What to know a little bit about the motor specs. I know your running a to4s turbo with a fairly large hot side. mmm guessing around .82 or something. Also what is done with the head?


----------



## sick01 (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (GTI2lo)*

Wow those are some sick numbers!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (GTI2lo)*

factory solid lifters,longer valves, ABA head gasket, WEB-CAM camshaft. stock bore and stroke, smaller than a .82 A/R
do all the pics work for you guys i only get the last one they all worked lastnight oh well.


_Modified by purple-pill at 10:58 AM 9-2-2003_


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (purple-pill)*

What kind of boost number are you running, I have the same setup, but stock crossflow head, stock ecu with 310 chip. Pushing 20 PSi and getting 302 WHP, what do you have done to the head(machinework wise).
Great numbers though.


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (purple-pill)*

pics not working. Looks like that site doesn't let you reference pics to an outside website.
Nice #rs, congrats.


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (purple-pill)*

pics not working. Looks like that site doesn't let you reference pics to an outside website.
Nice #rs, congrats.
It is time to show the VR6s that a 4 banger can get into the 9s too!


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (vfarren)*

The trick is in the turbo







and you heard the man say that it wasnt a .82 since a .82 is a T3 hotside. 
$50 bucks and i'll tell u the specs


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (killa)*

somebodies running a straight T4


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (turboit)*


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (GTRTim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTRTim* »_ what does the rado way?

Which way?


----------



## GoGotheParrot (May 14, 2003)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (killa)*

I'm guessing its a similar turbo to what Kevin is running... O-trim, tang divided .7 a/r ??? But its a TS04 Compressor which is a little smaller then Kevins T61..


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (12 SEC ABA)*

machine work wise?.....valve job, some porting. head was o-ringed, shaved alittle once so the head would mate to the block well.(but that is a given when making sure you want a good seal for the headgasket) other than that that is all the machine work done to the head.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (purple-pill)*

not bad


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (purple-pill)*

not bad


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (sick01)*

very sick... rockin out some serious power with the little engine that can!


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (evolveVW)*

AB YAY!


----------



## drivingisfun (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (Metallitubby)*









ra ra ra ra ra ra ra joel brown


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (drivingisfun)*

ahhhhhhhh! haha Dan I can see up your skirt.
Joel, there seems to be a piece of dirt on your scanner screen - wouldnt you know it is covering the boost number in the note below the dyno chart. Thats a shame.


----------



## GoGotheParrot (May 14, 2003)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (lugnuts)*

Lugnuts I want to see your dyno chart for the new motor. 
"490 whp/371 wtq at 28 psi" sounds good










_Modified by GoGotheParrot at 10:45 PM 9-3-2003_


----------



## drivingisfun (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (GoGotheParrot)*


----------



## smack (Dec 28, 2000)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (purple-pill)*

Wow, congrats joel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







. Is your car race-only, and you used race gas for that dyno too right? How well would your ABA run on 94'ish octane?


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_ahhhhhhhh! haha Dan I can see up your skirt.
Joel, there seems to be a piece of dirt on your scanner screen - wouldnt you know it is covering the boost number in the note below the dyno chart. Thats a shame.

Hahaha i was wondering about that, it looks like a little tear right before Kpa. haha


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_
Hahaha i was wondering about that, it looks like a little tear right before Kpa. haha 

cough, photochop, cough


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (smack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smack* »_Wow, congrats joel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







. Is your car race-only, and you used race gas for that dyno too right? How well would your ABA run on 94'ish octane?

with 94 i am sure it would be less. how well, i was never curious as to what it would make with 94 octane. unfortunately this is a race only motor, car. so it has never seen anything less than 117 octane.


----------



## Vdubin474 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (purple-pill)*

A man can we see some pics of the engine bay please!


----------



## GoGotheParrot (May 14, 2003)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (Vdubin474)*

A little searching turned up this:








You'd be suprised what you'd find on a honda board


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (GoGotheParrot)*

Is that a daily driver streetcar?







J/J that is pretty much the sickest 8V out there................... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Purple-Pill,i How do you like the Delta Gate?Guys complain about them,but you seem to be doing alright with it!!


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (SILVERADO)*

untill i have a problem with it, it will be right there........it is a race gate by the way.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (purple-pill)*

bump this to alleviate some questions.... I forgot that thing held 400+ from 5500-8200 rpm... sick.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (lugnuts)*

wow...talk about a throw back








I'm seriously thinking about driving my car north to have it tuned by you lugnuts...simply amazing.
tom - remember them days...silverado


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (vdubspeed)*

for real. SILVERADO!!!!


----------



## TurboABA (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (2kjettaguy)*

Can anyone elstimate what the limit would be for a HYDRO head on 94 octane?
Is mid 300s achievable? (whp)
Can you guys tell me just how much timing you're running so I can get an idea of just how much more timing I "could" give it on race gas?
Amazing results! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (TurboABA)*

mid 300's on a stock 8v, that would be very tough. Joels engine with the head work, cam, and turbo it had probably could do it reliably.
on a 16v motor - easy


----------



## TurboABA (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (lugnuts)*

I didn't mean stock!








I've got the bottom end for it, just don't want to switch over to SOLID head. I plan on putting a cam in it and turning up the boost (after some head work too).


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (vdubspeed)*

dont call it a throw back call it a come back..


----------



## TurboABA (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (purple-pill)*

What clutch and tranny are you using?


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_
I'm seriously thinking about driving my car north to have it tuned by you lugnuts...simply amazing.


Lugnuts, do you tune SDS? I am a much better visual learner.


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (purple-pill)*

Stock ignition is only good till 500crank?? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








Nice numbers!


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (Ghetto-8v)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif beautiful!


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (LagunaSecaBlueMK3)*

Nice numbers. Who makes that solid lifter head, and would it spool my crazy GT30R idea?


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (veedub11)*

What clutch and tranny are you using?>>>
He was running an 02A with a stock VR6 PP and a 4 puck disc.
Lugnuts, do you tune SDS? I am a much better visual learner.>>>
Yes, I've done a few of them, I like the system.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (traderarturo)*

Stock ignition is only good till 500crank?>>>
We forgot to update that, I think the ignition was OK, the car ended up having a crack in an exhaust port that was taking on water... the race at MIR right after the dyno was when that problem made itself obvious.
Nice numbers. Who makes that solid lifter head, and would it spool my crazy GT30R idea>>
Bill at Rider Automachine did the head work, a GT30R should work just fine with it


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (lugnuts)*

Thanks lugnuts...
Im still debating the idea of either doing that or going for the 16v swap. Will hate to see my lowCR forged pistons out. so If the price is right
Where can I find a contact info on that?


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_
Lugnuts, do you tune SDS? I am a much better visual learner.>>>
Yes, I've done a few of them, I like the system.


Yea, I am looking for a "pro" to tune my SDS on a dyno after I finish the beginning tune.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (traderarturo)*

Riders: 717 795 9633


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (traderarturo)*

Riders: 717 795 9633

Yea, I am looking for a "pro" to tune my SDS on a dyno after I finish the beginning tune>>
We could work something out, I work out of NGP down there which I assume is fairly close for you.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (lugnuts)*

hey kevin, ill hit you up when the corrado is finished so we can schedule a tuning session. ill send you a base map on the dta so you can get a little aquinted with it. but i still need to talk to ed at ngp. 


_Modified by vr6chris at 12:11 AM 5-10-2005_


----------



## drivingisfun (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (vr6chris)*

joel is a man w ho rrre


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

There's a chance I might see him on Saturday,I'm SO gonna have my autograph book ready.......


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_Riders: 717 795 9633

Yea, I am looking for a "pro" to tune my SDS on a dyno after I finish the beginning tune>>
We could work something out, I work out of NGP down there which I assume is fairly close for you.



Thanks would be great! NGP is about 1.5 hours from me with isn't too bad. I have also been to Extreme Motorsports for dyno work, which is by MIR, so that's always another options. I'll keep in touch.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (GoGotheParrot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoGotheParrot* »_A little searching turned up this:








You'd be suprised what you'd find on a honda board










How is that heatshield between the firewall and the turbo working out for you? Where is it from?


----------



## TurboABA (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_
How is that heatshield between the firewall and the turbo working out for you? Where is it from?

Almost looks like a stock MKIII one!


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (drivingisfun)*

more than enough for you...
_Quote, originally posted by *drivingisfun* »_joel is a man w ho rrre
...sllut


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (TurboABA)*

yup stock A3...slight trimming.....i just put it there so it would not bubble the paint....never took it off to check though


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (purple-pill)*

You guys are seriously so cool. I'd feel so inferior if i lived up there!


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (cnbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cnbrown* »_You guys are seriously so cool. I'd feel so inferior if i lived up there!

have you looked at your sig [email protected] on snow tires and chains....how deep was the snow? haha


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (purple-pill)*

Purple... what exhaust manifold are you using on that?


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (traderarturo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traderarturo* »_Purple... what exhaust manifold are you using on that?

I had it but sold it recently


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (SSj4G60)*

What is that flange? T4?


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (traderarturo)*

yes


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (SSj4G60)*

Who makes it?


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (traderarturo)*

Purple-Pill made the exhaust manifold


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (lugnuts)*

No way... sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (traderarturo)*

yeah, he did every single weld on the car


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (lugnuts)*

Has anyone running an 8V or 16V placed a rubber plug on the heater core outlet @ the rear of the head?


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (Wizard-of-OD)*

i dont understand your questions?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (purple-pill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purple-pill* »_i dont understand your questions?

Hope this explains my poor english...


----------



## easy-dubs-it (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (Wizard-of-OD)*

internals?... what about the internals?.. .
might of missed it in the reading.. but are they stock?.. 
if so.. can i borrow some your magical genie powers?


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Has anyone running an 8V or 16V placed a rubber plug on the heater core outlet @ the rear of the head?

are you meaning the heater core outlet at the firewall? cause my head does not have an outlet @ the rear of head....unless your are talking longitudinal it does








you can just tie the two together..or by pass it some way.
If this answers your question paypal me 10$ @ [email protected] thanks in advance...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (purple-pill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purple-pill* »_are you meaning the heater core outlet at the firewall? cause my head does not have an outlet @ the rear of head....unless your are talking longitudinal it does









No I mean the outlet @ the rear of the head shown in the picture below.has anyone who has done this before (if they did it) noticed any problems afterwards?


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (Wizard-of-OD)*

do u mean the blue nut area?? i am feeling real stupid right now...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (purple-pill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purple-pill* »_do u mean the blue nut area?? i am feeling real stupid right now...

where the line for the water cooling is coming from.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (Wizard-of-OD)*

If you're talking about the AN line running out of that flange that would normally go to the heater core.. well you don't need it if you don't have a heatercore. So, just don't have it. If you're talking about something else, clarify.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_If you're talking about the AN line running out of that flange that would normally go to the heater core.. well you don't need it if you don't have a heatercore. So, just don't have it. If you're talking about something else, clarify.

well yes I know it goes to the heater core and the heater core goes to the return on the water pump.I want to place a rubber stopper on that flange (yes the one with the blue an fitting)


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

most likely it will leak or burst over time. If this is for an 8v or a 16v there are other flange options that have only one outlet to go straight to the rad. I have no part numbers ubt look on rabbits or older a2s they have it


----------



## ranzuo (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (purple-pill)*

Building a motor that puts out enough dyno HP to run 9s and actually running 9s are two different things. Looks good, now lets see how she performs on the track. What tranny are you using?


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
well yes I know it goes to the heater core and the heater core goes to the return on the water pump.I want to place a rubber stopper on that flange (yes the one with the blue an fitting)
 I would recommend looping the lines. I wouldn't advise capping it!


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (ranzuo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ranzuo* »_Building a motor that puts out enough dyno HP to run 9s and actually running 9s are two different things. Looks good, now lets see how she performs on the track. What tranny are you using?

Wow you hear that Joel I believe this kid is calling you out!!! What you have to say to that???
Todd


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (turbodub)*

auuu....yawns. atleast he is correct in his assumption..most of its life was 020. then switched to 02a.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (easy-dubs-it)*


_Quote, originally posted by *easy-dubs-it* »_internals?... what about the internals?.. .
might of missed it in the reading.. but are they stock?.. 
if so.. can i borrow some your magical genie powers?


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (the_q_jet)*

wow look at this thread back from the dead


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_wow look at this thread back from the dead

You raised your rates?You little beady eyed sob.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (slappynuts)*

1 year later and a ton more hp...


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (slappynuts)*

my eyes only looked beady because of my glasses


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_my eyes only looked beady because of my glasses

When do we get to see pics of the new improved bugnuts?Is that how you finally had sex?


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (slappynuts)*

189whp/hole, but only 37.8/valve?


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (skillton)*

sorry haha, we'll try better next time


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_well yes I know it goes to the heater core and the heater core goes to the return on the water pump.I want to place a rubber stopper on that flange (yes the one with the blue an fitting)

For what its worth,I capped the outlet @ the rear of the head with a 6-AN fitting and had that as a water cooler tap/line for the turbocharger.Also capped the bottom outlet on the water pump with a rubber bung eliminating the heater core loop.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (Wizard-of-OD)*

BACK FROM THE DEAD.....

what happened to this motor?


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: 110.4hp per hole or 55.2hp per valve. (the_q_jet)*

this motor is in CT now. 
joel traded it to me for some stuff. i gave up on my project and sold it. 
the head is somewhere local 
the bottom end went to some dilhole in camp hill that changed out the oil pump (dont know why, i told him everything was perfect) and he drove it to NGP for a dyno run where it started knocking. f-ing idoit. so he sold it with it needing machine work to fix the knocking.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

wow...how SAD!


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

I remember when he was parting out the Corrado a few years back. Some good deals where there


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Holy bumping old arse posts!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Fast929)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast929* »_Holy bumping old arse posts!


----------



## DH0212 (Dec 14, 2018)

I read this whole thread sadly couldnt see any pictures i just wanted to congratulate you on your build and what you achieved with it my only questions was what was the highest numbers you actually got out of her?


----------

